# Ocean Grove Flea Finds



## BellwoodBoys (May 31, 2015)

Well I woke up at 5:30 am on Saturday for a "genuine" experience of Ocean Groves humongous flea market. Made some great finds early on, however; my best finds however came right as the market was about to close. Apparently at 9:30 a privy digger from JC came with about 100 bottles. Glad I got a tip from a friend at 3 pm to get down there ASAP before he packs up. Picture 1, F.R Haug amber Newark blob, Pitcairn and McDonald Elizabeth late 1870's hutter blob (MY FAVORITE FIND BY FAR), John Kinkle mint clear picture blob.






 Picture 2, Webster NYC soda, A & co Hudson City blob, Crates deco crown





 Picture 3, John Heldt green crown (Have 10 of these but it was basically free), Ocean county bottling works pt pleasant green crown, MINT Munyons PAW-PAW. 





 Picture 4, Unbrella ink and a 1904 flash glass salt shaker





 Picture 5, Odds and ends- mini German beer mug, Hotel Lakensea postcard, and a pleasure bay postcard


----------



## Nevadabottles (May 31, 2015)

Wow those are some cool items you got.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks John! Was pleasantly surprised, can be a hit or miss flea market.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 2, 2015)

I loved to dig in Monmouth co, a lot of stuff to find. I lived in ocean in the 1960s and 70s ,and they were the days!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice acquisitions, thanks for the post and the photos


----------



## mrbottle (Jun 3, 2015)

A good day! That Kinkle bottle is very cool.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks sunrunner, Bass Assassin, and mr.bottle! The Kinkle was a very nice find, shaking hands embossed on the front with the original closure to boot.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 14, 2015)

I like them all.  If you are selling any rhing I might be interested.  RED M


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 14, 2015)

No respectable German would drink beer from a 2" mug.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Red and I might be selling some other stuff. I was thinking the same thing cowseatmaize. Would be a pretty lousy Oktoberfest with that diminutive mug!


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 19, 2015)

new jersey wins agene !


----------

